# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  No distinct count function in pivot table

## AS Mcclain

I just purchased the latest MS Office subscription for Mac, specifically so I could access the latest version of Excel so that I could use *distinct count* in pivot tables. But it does not appear in the "Summarize by" dialogue box as a choice. Any advice? Is is available as an add-on by any chance? Thanks for any help

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Have you tried Debra's workarounds

http://www.pivot-table.com/2012/02/2...th-powerpivot/

One other way you could consider would be to build an extra column into the data rows which calculate the unique occurrencies of each item. Then either accept that there will be many occurrencies of the unique number for each item or modify the count formula to only show the first unique count value.  Then include this additional column in a regular Pivot Table.

----------


## AS Mcclain

Thanks - so I'm really out of luck with this function? Why does Excel 2013 for PCs has it but not my (even later) version? I was hoping not to have to take these extra steps

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Are we talking about DISTINCT values or UNIQUE values here ?

----------

